# Youth Bow Advice



## blacktail man (Aug 2, 2010)

My son is soon to be 12 and has quite a bit experience with shotgun and rifles but wants to try the bow..weeee. I was looking for advice on a good bow he can grow with and was eyeing the diamonds. Any ideas or thoughts? He is growing like crazy and fairly strong for his skinny build so definitely want something he can grow with and even use for a few hunts and then upgrade later if he likes it. Thanks


----------



## ManCub58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Back in 2011 I started off with the Diamond Razor Edge at 13 years old. I think I started at something like a 25.5 inch DL and 38 lb DW. I was 5'8ish and 135 pounds. I absolutely loved it but outgrew it the following year (maxed it out in DW and started to feel like a toy). I think they fixed some of this aspect by making it max at 70 pounds now. Should give him at least two solid years depending on how he grows!


----------



## blacktail man (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch was leaning that way!!


----------



## dparker83 (Apr 27, 2015)

My son just turned 14 and has been shooting a diamond infinite edge for 3 years. It’s been a solid rig that was easily adjusted as he grew. I think it a great beginner bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TB-B4 (May 12, 2020)

In a similar boat as far as my 12 year old wants to get started. Issue is I'm 42 and I am just now starting as well. Assuming the same would hold true for both of us to go to a local shop and get fitted and set up correctly? Or for youths is it a good idea to get something that is completely adjustable by us and start with low dw? (man I really hate being a newb...)


----------



## InfiniteEdgePro (May 8, 2020)

Another vote for the diamond infinite edge pro(if yall are hunting)


----------



## ManCub58 (Jul 11, 2016)

You definitely should go shoot several bows and pick which feels best for you. Dont get too caught up on speed, focus on the bow being smooth and how it feels. Definitely recommend something super adjustable for your son though. The Infinite Edge draw weight can be adjusted with an allen wrench, if I recall correctly. Enjoy the process!


----------



## TB-B4 (May 12, 2020)

InfiniteEdgePro said:


> Another vote for the diamond infinite edge pro(if yall are hunting)


 I’ll check that out. I had heard about the Diamond SB1 due to it’s easy adjustments as someone grows. Assuming this is the newer version?


----------

